# Ever try bacon wrapper King steaks???



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

The kings this year seem especially good.... Well, I just cooked one......

My latest culinary plan is to steak the King, cut the bad stuff from his lateral line, remove the skin, then wrap a bacon strip around it like a bacon wrapped steak.....

My latest fishing plan is to catch the dang fish....

If you have cooked kings in this way, please advise...

TIA


----------

